# Al boot : Error 15: File not found - Aiuto ! [RISOLTO]

## Ghostraider

Sono finalmente arrivato alla fine dell'installazione e dopo aver configurato Grub ( e mi sa che quì ho cazziato ) emergo le ultime cose e riavvio ma al boot mi restituisce questo:

```

Booting 'Gentoo Linux'

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is extfs, partition type 0x83

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo.r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: File not found

```

Forse ho sbagliato con Grub ?

Aiuto !!

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Forse ho sbagliato con Grub ?

 

Elimina il forse.

Apparentemente il nome del kernel é sbagliato, tuttavia, dato che usi grub puoi andare nella sua mini-shell e dare manualmente la linea corrette.

----------

## Ghostraider

Eh si me ne sono accorto ... come posso fare per sistemare il file.

Nella mini-shell di Grub ho trovato qualche comando ma non ho idea di come editare il grub.conf da lì...

----------

## oRDeX

Se non hai un altro kernel da avviare dovresti avviare il sistema con un live, montare la partizione dove sta grub.conf:

```
# mount /dev/hdXY /mnt/prova
```

poi editi grub.conf e ti chrooti nella dir montata

```
# chroot /mnt/prova /bin/bash
```

e poi da qui puoi comodamente ricaricare grub.

dopo di che dopo aver dato exit puoi rebbotare

 :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Eh si me ne sono accorto ... come posso fare per sistemare il file.
> 
> Nella mini-shell di Grub ho trovato qualche comando ma non ho idea di come editare il grub.conf da lì...

 

Infatti non devi editare il grub.conf. Devi trovare il nome del file con l'autocompletamento e scrivere la linea di boot a mano.

Poi, dopo il boot puoi modificare il grub.conf.

----------

## Ghostraider

Uhmm...scusate ma non sono così pratico...potremmo fare una specie di passo a passo...

----------

## Peach

per avviare il tuo kernel senza usare una live invece puoi semplicemente fare così:

booti,

alla schermata di avvio, vai nella shell di grub (oddio non ricordo che tasto per entrarci, cmq ci dovrebbe essere scritto)

una volta entrato nella shell digiti:

```
> root (hd0,0)

> kernel /tuokernel root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

> boot
```

tieni presente un paio di cose:

il primo comando, root, indica a grub qual'è la directory di /boot del tuo sistema 

nella shell di grub funziona l'auto-completamento che ti permette ad esempio di vedere le possibili alternative per completare un comando o una stringa semplicemente premendo TAB... tipo: 

```
> root (hd0,TAB
```

e ti restituisce la lista delle partizioni in hd0... mi pare semplice

per accertarti di scrivere il nome del kernel giusto usa quanto detto qui sopra tipo: 

```
> kernel /TAB
```

 così da vedere il listato della directory di boot!

spero di aver detto tutto correttamente!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## makoomba

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Eh si me ne sono accorto ... come posso fare per sistemare il file.
> 
> Nella mini-shell di Grub ho trovato qualche comando ma non ho idea di come editare il grub.conf da lì...

 

a memoria direi:

nella schermata di grub, seleziona il kernel incriminato e premi "e"

modifica la linea, prova 

```
(hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo.r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

```

premi invio e poi "b" per il boot

----------

## Ghostraider

Forse ci sono oRDex ... ma come lo devo editare il grub.conf ?

----------

## Ghostraider

No Makoomba ho provato ma non cambia, restituisce sempre lo stesso errore

----------

## Ghostraider

No Peach purtroppo anche così mi ridà errore.

Tra l'altro a me non completa il nome del kernel con TAB ... ho provato a mettere qualche nome diverso ( ho tolto il "gentoo-r6" l'ho scritto con il . al posto del - ) ma niente ... in più ho provato lo stesso a lanciare il comando "boot" e la risposta è stata 

"Kernel must be loaded before booting"

----------

## Peach

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> No Peach purtroppo anche così mi ridà errore.
> 
> Tra l'altro a me non completa il nome del kernel con TAB ... ho provato a mettere qualche nome diverso ( ho tolto il "gentoo-r6" l'ho scritto con il . al posto del - ) ma niente ... in più ho provato lo stesso a lanciare il comando "boot" e la risposta è stata 
> 
> "Kernel must be loaded before booting"

 

allora una volta che hai definito la dir di boot a grub con

```
> root (hd0,0)
```

puoi vedere il listato della boot dir premendo TAB (provato a premerlo due volte? perchè mi pare strano non funzioni) al momento di caricare l'immagine del kernel con il comando:

```
> kernel /...
```

è fondamentale che il nome dell'immagine del kernel sia scritta giusta  :Exclamation: 

solo allora puoi fare il boot con il comando:

```
> boot
```

spero di essermi spiegato

----------

## Ghostraider

Qualcuno potrebbe mettere il suo grub.conf ... così lo confronto con il mio e vedo cosa non va 

Grazie

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
timeout 30

default 0

color white/black black/white

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashmatrix.xpm.gz

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Powered by Gentoo Linux 2.6.8 (+fb +splash +hibernate +apm +devfs)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.8 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent resume2=swap:/dev/hda5

initrd=/initrd-1280x1024
```

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok sono riuscito a vedere il listato della /boot ma dentro ci sono 

lost+found

boot

.keep

grub

dentro grub solo file per il boot e il grub.conf

Però non funzia ancora...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh ti manca l'immagine del kernel e l'initrd (solo se hai fatto con genkernel)

----------

## Ghostraider

Mi è venuto un dubbio ... provando il completamento automatico in /boot/ se faccio

```

grub> kernel /boot/k[TAB]

```

mi dà: 

```

Error 15 : File not found

```

è possibile che l'immagine del kernel non sia lì ma da qualche altra parte e quindi non trovandola in quel percorso mi restituisca file not found ?

----------

## Peach

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> è possibile che l'immagine del kernel non sia lì ma da qualche altra parte e quindi non trovandola in quel percorso mi restituisca file not found ?

 

possibile anche che non ci sia per nulla...  :Rolling Eyes: 

a questo punto potrebbe essere utile avviare con un livecd e chrootarsi...

----------

## Ghostraider

Si ho usato il genkernel ... la situazione è ancora salvabile o devo rifare tutto da zero!

Però io ho seguito il manuale alla lettera non capisco dove ho sbagliato.

Adesso cosa devo fare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora boot con livecd monti le partizioni chroot e poi ridai genkernel e alla fine controlli che ti ha messo in /boot un kernel-* e un initrd-*

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok ... solo una cosa come le monto le partizioni chroot ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ok ... solo una cosa come le monto le partizioni chroot ?

 

Inteso come monta le partizioni (non ricreare il file system) e poi fai il chroot come da guida

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok provo ... speriamo sia la volta buona ... voglio Gentoo !!!!

----------

## Ghostraider

Dunque forse ho trovato ... probabilmente dovevo lanciare

```

#genkernel all

```

e NON

```

#genkernel

```

questo perchè ho utilizzato una versione scaricata da Internet e non da GRP.

Infatti adesso l'output dice che sta compilando il  kernel e mi sembra migliore della volta precedente ...

Appena finisco vi faccio sapere

----------

## Peach

magari prima di riavviare assicurati che genkernel abbia copiato l'immagine in /boot ! altrimenti siamo tornati all'inizio

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok ... risolto ( spero ) ... ho optato per riiniziare il tutto da zero ma con lo Stage2 ... spero di guadagnare un po' di tempo.

Il problema appunto che dovevo lanciare

```
# genkernel all
```

avendo io un pacchetto recente (scaricato da internet).

Speriamo così funzioni!!

Ci si sente ... ciao grazie a tutti

----------

## motaboy

Non capisco perhé hai ricominciato da zero per un kernel...

----------

## unz

sindrome da tafazzi   :Shocked: 

 :Arrow:   molto comune tra i linuxiani

----------

